# Bläschen im Lack?



## Meerjungfraumann (4. Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen#h,
habe mir drei Max Nollert Temptation bestellt. Die sind gebraucht in einem sehr guten Zustand (keine kratzer oder so). Das einzige ist sie haben kleine Bläschen im Lack. Habe mich schlau gemacht und erfahren, dass das ein Zeichen ist, dass sich der Lack ablöst. Ist das korrekt? Soll wohl durch zu feuchte oder zu heiße Lagerung verursacht werden, z.b. feuchte Ruten ins Futteral oder Ruten im Sommer im heißen Auto. Stimmt das? Ist es ein gravierender Mangel oder wirkt es sich auf die Haltbarkeit des Blanks aus? Was kann bei so etwas(Bläschen) helfen? Abschmirgeln und Nachlackieren? Oder ist es nur eine rein optische Sache und nicht weiter von belang?
Vielen Danke und Grüße an alle!|wavey:


----------



## Jetblack (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bläschen im Lack?*

Ich hab kürzlich meine erste Rute selber gebaut - und "oh Schreck" es gab das eine oder andere kugelige Bläschen im Lack... (Schande über mich!).

Ich seh das als rein kosmetisches Problem, das entsteht, wenn der Lack schneller aushärtet als die Blasen durch das - doch sehr viskose - Harz zur Oberfläche wandern können. 
Alternativ kann man auch noch Dullen produzieren, die entstehen, wenn die Blase zu Oberfläche wandert, platzt und nicht mehr durch das Harz geschlossen werden kann (weil schon zu zäh).

Alles nur Kosmetik! Wenn Du Zeit hast, schleifs ab und lackier es neu - das gibt dann bestimmt neue Blasen, aber zumindest sind es dann Deine eigenen 

Blasen in ausgehärtetes Harz zu bringen, dürfte bei normaler Behandlung eher unmöglich sein. 

Anders sieht es allerdings aus, wenn  die Blasen nicht klein (unter 0,5mm) und kugeling sind, sondern platt und flächig sind. Dann hast Du einen echten Lackschaden.


----------



## Meerjungfraumann (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bläschen im Lack?*

Was ist, wenn die Blasen nicht durchs Lackieren, sondern später einfach so aufgetreten sind? Dünstet der Blank irgend ein Gas aus? Und wie kommt es durch den harten Lack?|kopfkrat Gruß


----------



## carphunterandy (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bläschen im Lack?*

Hy! gehe mal auf den Link. Nehm dort Kontakt mit dem Inhaber (Steffen) der Webseite auf und frage ihn mal. Er ist echt ein Profi was Rutenbau angeht!http://www.finest-fishing-tackle.de


----------



## Meerjungfraumann (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bläschen im Lack?*

Hi, vielen Dank für den tipp! Bin noch garnicht auf die Idee gekommen! So einer müßte es ja eigentlich wissen, wa? Gruß


----------



## Jetblack (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bläschen im Lack?*

@Meerjungfraumann - Mach ein Foto der Blasen, und dann können wir detaillierter werden. 

In ausgehärtetes Harz Blasen hineinzubekommen ist aus meiner Sicht unmöglich, ohne das Harz derart stark zu erhitzen, daß es verkohlt .... 

Vergiß die Idee mit dem ausdünstenden Blank. Ich geh davon aus, das es sich um Blasen als Ergebnis eines Fertigungsfehlers handelt!!


----------



## Meerjungfraumann (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bläschen im Lack?*

Hi Jetblack,
vermute leider auch, dass Du mit den Fertigungsfehler Recht hast. Mit den Fotos ist an für sich ne gute Sache, das Problem ist nur leider, dass ich die Ruten noch nicht erhalten habe, da ich das Geld noch nicht überwiesen habe. Wie gesagt handelt es sich um eine Auktion. In der Artikelbeschreibung hieß es:" Die Ruten sind in einem super Zustand und weisen nur geringe Gebrauchsspuren auf". Zudem gab es da noch zwei Fotos die, wie ich später herausfand nicht von den Ruten, sondern von einer Internetseite stammen! Deshalb habe ich dem Verkäufer eine email gesendet und nach der zweiten gesendeten mail erklärte er mir dann, dass die Ruten tadellos seien ( keine Kratzer oder ähnlichen, womit ich hätte leben können.) sie hätten nur stellenweise kleine Bläschen im Lack und das wäre etwas, womit viele Rutenbauer zu tun hätten?? Was denkt Ihr?


----------



## Geraetefetischist (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bläschen im Lack?*

Es gibt imo eigentlich 3 Sorten Bläschen.

Sorte 1 entsteht beim ungeschickten Umgang mit dem Lack. Wenn man den zuviel rührt und dann zu schnell lackiert, hat man halt kleinere Lufteinschlüsse mitten im Lack. Sieht sch... aus, macht aber nix.

Eine weitere Ursache ist lackieren bei zu hoher Luftfeuchtigkeit. Dann hats leichte Feuchtigkeitseinschlüsse zwischen Blank und lack, die mit der zeit so einen grauen Schleier erscheinen Lassen, wenn die Rute Temperaturschwankungen ausgesetzt ist. Sieht auch nicht so schön aus, setzt Die Lackhaltbarkeit herab, macht aber auch nicht viel.

Und dann löst sich die Verbindung von der Lackschicht und dem Untergrund natürlich auch irgendwann. Das Material arbeitet halt. Holzlackierungen halten ja auch nicht ewig. Dann bilden sich erst feinste Lufttaschen unter dem Lack, und irgendwann fängts an zu blättern. Das passiert aber frühestens nach 10 Jahren bei Stangenlackierungen. Bei echt miesen (Unsauberer Blank Lackiert)  Lackierungen blätterts manchmal schon im Laden. Gute Handarbeit sollte aber weit länger halten, 50 Jahre sollten lässig drin sein.

Nen Grund tätig zu werden ist das aber alles nicht. Es gibt auch Unlackierte Ruten, die sind auch nicht schlechter.
Nur wenn die Ringwindungen (oder Metallteile) anfangen zu gammeln sollte man was tun. Alles andere ist nur Kosmetik, der Blank hält so oder so.

Und bloss nicht schmirgeln, das geht echt an die Blanksubstanz. Lackierung runter geht mit Abbeizen (Achtung, man sollte da wissen was man tut und sich von Fachleuten beraten lassen und nicht dem Obimenschen alles abkaufen) und vorsichtigem abschaben.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bläschen im Lack?*



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> und vorsichtigem abschaben.


Jau,  hab ich gerade mal wieder mit dem Klingenmesser gemacht, auch nervige Beschriftungen :g unter dem Lack sind genau wie Abblätterbläschen gut abzuschaben - nicht schneiden, schleifen, schmirgeln - und ein langsamtrocknender glänzender Kunstharzlack bringt alles wieder in den rechten Lackglanz. Nen ganzen Blank möchte ich so aber nicht behandeln müssen


----------



## Meerjungfraumann (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bläschen im Lack?*

Hi Geraetefetischist,
hast mir wieder sehr gut geholfen, dank dafür. Mir war wichtig, das es keine negativen Auswirkungen hat, außer die Optik. Viele Grüße an alle!!


----------



## Meerjungfraumann (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bläschen im Lack?*

hi AngelDet,
ist zum Glück nur Stellenweise, lasse mich einfach mal überraschen. Lackierst du bis zur Grenze vom Geschabten, oder darüberhinaus? Sieht man da keine Übergänge?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bläschen im Lack?*

Am besten ist es, beim Schaben gleich den Übergang in der Dicke hin zu bekommen, das geht z.B. mit einer stumpfen Kante ganz gut, die volle Lackdicke bis auf das harte Blankmaterial flach abzuschrägen - ganz viele Schabestriche halt. Danach kann man beim Lackieren einfach ein wenig drüber bis auf den heilen Lack pinseln, man darf halt nur ganz wenig Lack nehmen, damit sich keine dicken Stellen, Tropf- und Anhäufungsnasen etc. bilden. Hier ist auch wieder weniger mehr, lieber später nochmal eine Delle ein wenig nachlackieren als sich dort eine Berg+Talbahn draufzumalen   Ich schaue mal, wie gut das am Montag bei meiner Spinnrutenparade geworden ist, da habe ich kräftig ausgebessert. An den meisten Stellen von früher sieht man gar nichts mehr, also sind die auf den Blanks verwendeten Klarlacke wohl ganz gut kompatibel. Man muß natürlich aufpassen, sich nicht wieder ordentlich Bläschen reinzupinseln  aber die hat man dann selber gemacht


----------



## Meerjungfraumann (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bläschen im Lack?*

Da hast du Recht:m,
wer weiß, vielleicht ist das ja auch garnicht so schlimm und wenn doch, dass mit dem Nachlackieren trau ich mir schon zu :g, wird schon schiefgehen! Wenn du mir noch sagen könntest womit du schabst. Nur für den Fall, dass das schlimm sein sollte. Lieg ich mit nem Teppichmesser verkehrt? Ist das zu scharf?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bläschen im Lack?*

Also ich nehme meist ein (großes,daumenbreit) Abbrechmesser und dann einen längeren Abschnitt von 2-3 Stücken, allerdings keine frische Klinge, so am besten paßt das wenn es gerade nicht mehr so scharf ist, z.B. durch ordentlich Pappe zerschneiden. Die dicke Rückkante oder die scharfkantige schräge Vorderkante eignen sich sehr gut zum schaben, man muß vorsichtig probieren mit den 3 Kanten, daß man NIE in die Blankmaterialtiefe abrutscht. Die eigentliche Kohlefaser ist zum Glück sehr hart.

Meine 8 Lackierruten vom letzten Wochenende sind alle sehr schön geworden, nur habe ich einen zu billigen Pinsel genommen, da sind einige Haar-Grate herausgekommen. Aber fasse mal über lackierte Blanks und fühle: da sind oft kleine Grate, Pickelchen und Stellen, also glatter wurde das bei mir jetzt schon, ohne großen Aufwand wie Lack vorwärmen etc., einfach schaben, Übergang anschrägen, mit Waschbenzin etc. putzen, Dose schütteln/rühren, auf, Pinsel und drauf. Dieser Alkydharz-Klarlack von Bahr hat auch wirklich 4 Tage zum abbinden gebraucht, das ist gut wenn der lange aushärtet.

Eine nervige Sache ist noch eine farbliche Blankunterlackierung: Alle Ruten wo die grauschwarze Kohlefaser den Farbgrund bildet, da ist das kein Problem, selbst 20cm Spühlackierung unter dem Klarlack (in fiesem Lila |gr: )  ließen sich gut wegschaben - man erkennt die Rute übrigens kaum noch wieder!  
Wo aber auf der Faser mit Blau, Grün oder Weinrot etc. lackiert wurde, schabt man auch die Farbschicht mit weg (außer vielleicht bei Mikrostellen) und hat dann farbliche Löcher. So gesehen schaue ich unter dem Klarlack mit einer dünnen Farbschicht getönte Ruten jetzt immer eher scheel an #t , der schönen Restauration sind da deutlich engere Grenzen gesetzt.
Wenn man z.B. Ringe abnimmt und in der Position verändern will, hat man auch so ein Problem den Lack wieder zu restaurieren.  Gleichfalls beim Entfernen von Zierwicklungen und Anwicklungen.

Das spricht für mich übrigens sehr für natur-grauschwarze Kohlefaser mit Klarlack, schwarze Ringbindungen und super und elegant schauts aus, Umbauen + Restauration 1+ . :g


----------



## Meerjungfraumann (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bläschen im Lack?*

mal schauen, was mich nächste Woche erwartet. Melde mich nochmal, wenn ich die Ruten in der Hand halte. Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe freundliche Grüße an alle.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bläschen im Lack?*



> Lackierst du bis zur Grenze vom Geschabten, oder darüberhinaus? Sieht man da keine Übergänge?



Wenn man derartige Nachbesserungen gar nicht mehr sehen soll:

Im unteren Bereich der Rute:
1. Kreppband um die Rute legen, damit man eine saubere Schabegrenze bekommt.
2. Bis an die schabekante oder ganz Leicht über diese Schabegrenze hinauslackieren. auch hier auf einen sauberen Lackabschluss achten.

Den Lackierabschluss sieht man als Querverdickung. Aber er hat nur eine geringe Längsausdehnung.

3. Über den Lackierabschluss eine kurze Farblich passende Zierwicklung legen.
4. Diese wie Ringbindungen Lackieren.
Jetzt siehts Perfekt aus. 

Im oberen Bereich der Rute:
Ringbindung ober und unterhalb entfernen. Ganzes Segment zwischen den Ringen Abschaben und Lackieren.

Die nun sichtbaren Lackabschlüsse verschwinden anschliessend unter den  neuen Ringwicklungen. Ebenso perfektes Ergebnis.



> und ein langsamtrocknender glänzender Kunstharzlack bringt alles wieder in den rechten Lackglanz. Nen ganzen Blank möchte ich so aber nicht behandeln müssen


Bloss nicht am Lack sparen. 2-Komponentenlack vom Rutenbauer. Alles andere ist Mumpitz. Zumindest auf dauer. Das muss hochflexibel sein (sonst bildets risse), aber trotzdem eine Harte Oberfläche bilden (sonst sofort Kratzer und Macken). 

Ganze Blanks gehen auch, da empfiehlt sich aber ein Aufweichen des Lacks mit Abbeizer (VORSICHT, beraten lassen!!!) vorm schaben. Man kann ganze Ruten aber auch segmentweise (s.o.) Ausbessern.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Meerjungfraumann (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bläschen im Lack?*

Hallo, da bin ich wieder!#h
sorry Holger, hab deinen letzten Beitrag garnicht mitbekommen. Deine Tips sind verdammt bombe #6, vielen Dank! Habe die Ruten nun endlich bei mir.
Bin ehrlich gesagt etwas enttäuscht, da der Lack bei allen drei Ruten stellenweise schon anfängt zu blättern. Bei einem Rutenoberteil fehlt die sic-Einlage des untersten Rings und die beiden obersten sind nicht in einer Flucht mit den Übrigen #d. Außerdam waren die Ruten auch dreckig, wäre ja persönlich mal mit nem Lappen und Balistol drübergegangen, wenn ich die verkauft hätte, aber egal. Denke sie sind jetzt in besseren Händen . Auf jeden Fall hat der  S.p.a.s.t.i  die Bewertung bekommen, die er verdient |splat2:! Ein super, einwandfreier Zustand war das nun wirklich nicht! S.c.h.e.i.ß Verbrecher! Habe auch zum Glück nur 65€ pro Rute bezahlt, denke ist ok. Werde wohl erstmal die zwei guten Ruten angeln, damit ich endlich ans Fischwasser komme und bei der dritten mal gucken mit der beize. Will sowieso meine nächsten Ruten selbst bauen, ist vielleicht ne gute Übung . Geht zwar auch besser mit dem abschaben, als ich gedacht hätte, aber bei drei Ruten, no way! Kann bei unlackierten Blanks eigentlich Wasser eintreten? Vielleicht kannst Du mir Holger oder jemand anderes noch einen Tip wegen der Beize geben, fänd ich spitze #6. Viele Grüße!|wavey:


----------



## heinzi (17. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bläschen im Lack?*

hallo meerjungfrau,
mit der abbeizpaste sei etwas vorsichtig. i.d.r. enthalten die als lösemittel methylenchlorid und zellulose als trägermaterial. methylenchlorid ist als chlorierter kohlenwasserstoff nicht gerade gesund. ich würde die rute mit geeignetem schmiergelpapier bearbeiten. du mußt ja nicht den gesamten alten lack entfernen. als lack nimmst du anschließend am besten einen vernünftigen 2k-dd lack - ähnlich wie beim auto- oder einen epoxylack. dann hast du etwas vernünftiges. :m


----------



## Meerjungfraumann (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bläschen im Lack?*

Hi heinzi,
kannst du mir eine Marke von Beizpaste empfehlen, die geeignet ist? Als Lack will ich Flex Coat Rutenbaulack nehmen, denke der ist ganz gut geeignet. 
Gruß


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bläschen im Lack?*



			
				Meerjungfraumann schrieb:
			
		

> Als Lack will ich Flex Coat Rutenbaulack nehmen, denke der ist ganz gut geeignet.


Nö #d, wie der Name schon sagt: Der bleibt weich. 
Da ist mein Einkomponentenbaumarktlack noch 10mal besser. Habe bei einem Griffumbau den jetzt mal nach 2 Wochen wieder ein Stück abschaben müssen und siehe da: ist etwas weicher als ein guter orginaler harter Rutenklarlack, aber optisch kaum mehr zu unterscheiden. Ist halt nicht ganz so kratzhart, dafür leichter wieder bearbeit- oder erneut restaurierbar.


----------



## Meerjungfraumann (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bläschen im Lack?*

Hmm|kopfkrat, muß der Lack nicht weich sein? Sonst splitterts vielleicht beim Drill. Ist doch schließlich Rutenbaulack.;+ #h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bläschen im Lack?*

Ja, aber nicht so klebeweich, ein bischen härter darf es schon sein.


----------



## Meerjungfraumann (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bläschen im Lack?*

Da hast du auch Recht. Kenn mich da nicht so aus, hab halt gedacht, das wenn das Rutenbaukleber von CMW ist, ist der gut, da stand der benutzt den selbst. Aber egal. Danke schonmal. Vielleicht kann mir noch jemand was zu der Beizpaste sagen oder mir eine empfehlen??


----------



## heinzi (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bläschen im Lack?*



			
				Meerjungfraumann schrieb:
			
		

> Da hast du auch Recht. Kenn mich da nicht so aus, hab halt gedacht, das wenn das Rutenbaukleber von CMW ist, ist der gut, da stand der benutzt den selbst. Aber egal. Danke schonmal. Vielleicht kann mir noch jemand was zu der Beizpaste sagen oder mir eine empfehlen??



warum willst du denn überhaupt den gesamten lack abbeizen. es reicht doch wenn der alte angeschliffen ist. so habe ich es bei meinen ruten auch gemacht. den flex coat lack halte ich überings für sehr gut. nicht umsonst wird er auch für die ringbindungen benutzt. und flex heißt nicht unbedingt weich. je härter ein lack ist, je spröder wird er. es gibt bei lacken, die kratzfest sein sollen, eigentlich nur zwei möglichkeiten. entweder man macht den lack so hart das er nicht verkratzt werden kann, oder man macht ihn so flexibel das er der verkratzung ausweichen kann. und gerade ein rutenlack sollte flexibel sein und nicht so hart. nur so fängt er auch stöße ab und schützt die rute bzw. den blank. und dabei ist es egal ob du einen 1 oder 2 komponenten lack nimmst.


----------



## Meerjungfraumann (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bläschen im Lack?*

Danke Heinzi, meine Rede, zumindet fast. Will abbeizen weil überall auf dem Blank, zwischen Blank und Lack kleine Bläschen sind, an manchen Stellen blättert der Lack. Denke wenn ich das anschleife wird das vielleicht uneben oder unsauber, da die Bläschen bis auf den Blank gehen, oder nicht?


----------



## doggie (18. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bläschen im Lack?*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Nö #d, wie der Name schon sagt: Der bleibt weich.
> Da ist mein Einkomponentenbaumarktlack noch 10mal besser....


 
Hallo Det,

jetzt nicht falschverstehen. Flex Coat ist ein auf der ganzen Welt von zig-Tausenden Rutenbauern bewährter Lack. Man kann darüber streiten, ob man mit anderen Lacken vielleicht eine filigranere Lackierung hinbekommt, aber die Qualitäz dieses Produkts ist unbestritten.

Vielleicht hat es bei Dir mit der richtigen Anwendung nicht geklappt...........#h 

Grüße!

doggie


----------



## heinzi (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bläschen im Lack?*



			
				Meerjungfraumann schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Heinzi, meine Rede, zumindet fast. Will abbeizen weil überall auf dem Blank, zwischen Blank und Lack kleine Bläschen sind, an manchen Stellen blättert der Lack. Denke wenn ich das anschleife wird das vielleicht uneben oder unsauber, da die Bläschen bis auf den Blank gehen, oder nicht?



naja, wenn du denn unbedingt beizen willst, wirst du im baumarkt bestimmt das gewünschte finden. wenn du abbeizt, dann muß der blank vor dem lackieren aber unbedingt richtig trocken sein. ansonsten hast du hinterher wieder das gleiche problem. trau dich einfach mal. wird schon klappen.wenn nicht, wieder abbeizen und das ganze nochmal.|supergri


----------



## Geraetefetischist (19. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bläschen im Lack?*



> Nö , wie der Name schon sagt: Der bleibt weich.
> Da ist mein Einkomponentenbaumarktlack noch 10mal besser.



Blödsinn. der wird ziemlich hart von der Oberfläche und bleibt trotzdem Biegsam. Das wird kein Einkomponentenlack je schaffen. Nicht umsonst verwendet fast jeder Rutenbauer den. 
Ich fürchte Dein Mischungsverhältnis war einfach Falsch. Bei mir ist der nach 24h schon fast Gebrauchsfest. Und nach nichtmal ner Woche fast unzerstörbar.



> Kann bei unlackierten Blanks eigentlich Wasser eintreten? Vielleicht kannst Du mir Holger oder jemand anderes noch einen Tip wegen der Beize geben


Nein, Wasser kann nicht eindringen.
Wegen der Beize unbedingt zum Fachmann gehen. Kann mir vorstellen, dass die ein oder andere auch den Epoxikleber des Blanks mit anlöst! Und so ganz gesund ist das wie gesagt auch nicht.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Meerjungfraumann (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bläschen im Lack?*

Vielen Dank an alle!
Werde die Ruten erstmal ans Wasser nehmen und dann wohl eine nach der anderen überarbeiten. Melde mich, wenn erste Ergebnisse vorliegen. Gruß


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bläschen im Lack?*

Wenn ihr mit dicken Rutenbindelack eure Blanks lackieren wollt - bitte schön. Richtig fein und sauber gehts aber auch anders 



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Und nach nichtmal ner Woche fast unzerstörbar.


Und jetzt sag ich mal: Du kennst Harzer Steine nicht - von wegen unzerstörbar


----------



## Geraetefetischist (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bläschen im Lack?*



> Wenn ihr mit dicken Rutenbindelack eure Blanks lackieren wollt


Warm machen, dann wird er dünn (Und schnelltrocknend). Kann man aber auch mit Aceton verdünnen.



> Und jetzt sag ich mal: Du kennst Harzer Steine nicht - von wegen unzerstörbar


 Nun, nichts ist Narrensicher für ausreichend qualifizierte Narren. Mit ner Autotür kriegt man den auch kaputt, und am Besten gehts mit einem Schweren Vorschlaghammer. 
Was sagt denn der Blank zu den Steinen, und wie kommen die überhaupt an die Rute? Scheinen ja Hochaggressive Harzer Springsteine zu sein 

Richtig ist: mit nem anständigen Korund- o.ä. stein kann man mit sicherheit jeden Lack und selbst die Federstahlringrahmen wegschleifen 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bläschen im Lack?*



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> Was sagt denn der Blank zu den Steinen, und wie kommen die überhaupt an die Rute? Scheinen ja Hochaggressive Harzer Springsteine zu sein


Scharfe Bruchschiefer (bzw. Diabas), sind ziemlich scharfe und spitze Bruchkanten - oft sogar senkrecht stehend. Aber auch an der Ostsee sind die Kiesel am Strand nicht so ohne. 
Beim Abrutschen einer abgestellten oder abgelegten Rute kommen die seltsamsten Blank-Lackverletzungen zustande |kopfkrat - jedenfalls ganz anders als z.B. im Boot, da war diesbezüglich Schonzone.
Ich stelle mich jedenfalls auf regelmäßige Klarlacknachlackierung ein, und die große Lackierfläche an einer Balzer Magna Magic (wegen der ehemaligen Aufschrift) sieht top (unsichtbar) aus, das Geflechtgewebe schimmert top und den ersten Sturzkratzer hat der Lack nur mit einer leichten weißen Schmarre weggesteckt. Das paßt mir dann alles schon :m


----------



## Geraetefetischist (24. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bläschen im Lack?*



> Beim Abrutschen einer abgestellten oder abgelegten Rute



Da würd ich Sagen geh mal in den nächsten Schützenverein und lass Dir da das "Sichere Gewehrabstellen" erklären. Nun noch auf ruten ummünzen und schon hält der Lack ewig.

Ansonsten gibts auch noch Rutenständer zu kaufen. Die Rute in den Dreck stellen hat man heute nicht mehr nötig...

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Mai 2006)

*AW: Bläschen im Lack?*

Also irgendwo hast Du es nicht so mit dem Spinnfischen an Steilhängen oder so? |kopfkrat :m Das kommt vom Bootfahren, war bei mir früher auch so


----------

